# Preiswucher bei Chariot Zubehör



## goegolo (21. November 2011)

Die Preisaufschläge im Einzelhandel sind ja bekannt, aber was der Chariot Importeur ZweiplusZwei veranschlagt grenzt an Wucher. Vergangene Woche habe ich für unsere Zwillinge bei einem Chariothändler Winterfußsäcke bestellt und diese durch die Großeltern abholen lassen. Zu Hause war dann die Überraschung groß, als anstelle entsprechend gelabelten Zubehörs zwei Säcke der Firma Odenwälder babynest, Modell Teddy Vario zum Vorschein kamen. Eine kurze Internetrecherche ergab, dass diese selbst bei babywalz für unter 70 anstelle von 100 zu haben sind. Auf Rückfrage konnte mir der Importeur weder den Preisaufschlag von 30%, noch die fehlenden Angaben auf der Chariot Webseite erklären. Wohlgemerkt stimmt nicht einmal die Abbildung mit dem verkauften Produkt überein. Ich hoffe die vereinbarte Rücknahme klappt reibungslos, auf den Fahrtkosten bleiben wir wohl sitzen...


----------



## 4mate (21. November 2011)

http://www.bikeshop2000.de/Kinderanhanger/kinderanhanger.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rush1006 (21. November 2011)

...und das nicht nur beim Zubehör. Der Cougar 2 ist 2012 ganze 60 Euro teurer, alle anderen Hänger ebenso. Komplettkauf incl. Zubehör wie Fahrradset, Sitzstütze, Buggyräder etc. also 100 Euro teurer. 2012er Preise gelten schon ab Oktober.


----------



## epostampchamp (24. November 2011)

it's not a bug it's a feature. Meine Generation Kinder sind entzwischen rausgewachsen, aber ich kenne Nachbarn, die haben den Chariot Captain neu gekauft und ihn nach einigen Jahren für 700.- wieder verkauft. Ich hab die Weberschale (Zubehör für Babies) gebraucht für 20.- gekauft und bei ebay für 59.- wieder verkauft. Ich werde meinen gammligen, durchlöcherten Cougar2 mit viel Zubehör nächstes Jahr in ebay reinstellen. Je höher der Neupreis dann ist, desto mehr bekomme ich für den gebrauchten. Die Preise werden steigen, solange sie bezahlt werden. Aber hey, die Chariots sind einfach super...


----------



## goegolo (24. November 2011)

Nach wüßter Beschimpfung durch den Händler wurde der Verkauf heute rückgängig gemacht und nach einiger Diskussion gab es Bargeld anstelle einer Gutschrift. Mir reichts vorläufig mit dem Einzelhandel...


----------



## Cleaner33 (25. November 2011)

Bei den Fußsäcken finde ich aber komisch, dass du über den Preis überrascht warst!Den kennt man doch vorher oder lässt ihn sich bei einer Bestellung sagen und vergleicht dann,Internet sei Dank!
Ja die Preise sind gestiegen aber wie schon erwähnt werden dir die Chariots zu Höchstpreisen wieder abgenommen.


----------



## goegolo (25. November 2011)

Der Preis der Chariot-Winterfußsäcke war mir sehr wohl bekannt. Wenn dann jedoch ein anderes Produkt als angegeben ankommt werde zumindest ich stutzig und fange an zu recherchieren. Insofern hat mich nicht der Preis übertascht, sondern die Dreistigkeit 30% auf ein Fremdprodukt aufzuschlagen und mich als Kunde nicht über den Zulieferer zu informieren.


----------



## Cleaner33 (25. November 2011)

Ach so, dann wäre ich auch angenervt!
Gut das Du jetzt die Kohle hast!


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Mai 2012)

Es geht auch anders: ich habe für meinen Zwerg einen Singletrailer bei einem guten Online-Händler gekauft und als guter Kunde dort einen sehr guten Preis bekommen. Mein Preis liegt gut 200 Euro unter dem üblichen Neupreis für den Singletrailer. Grossartig verhandeln musste ich garnicht. Ich werde dort wieder kaufen


----------



## goegolo (22. Mai 2012)

Moin, 

den Singletrailer würde ich auch gerne fahren, nur leider gibt es den nicht als Zweisitzer. Eventuell kommt der Tout Terrain TwoFold noch rechtzeitig auf den Markt, aktuell wird Mitte 2013 als frühester Liefertermin genannt.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Mai 2012)

Nimm halt zwei Singletrailer, einen Du am Rad, einen Deine Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (22. Mai 2012)

Har Har, schon mal versucht zwei Singletrailer beim Rossmann durch die Kasse zu schieben?


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Mai 2012)

Wie jetzt, fährst Du etwa mit dem Rad durch Rossmann?


----------



## goegolo (22. Mai 2012)

Das nicht, aber wir benutzen den Chariot auch im Alltag.


----------



## Diman (22. Mai 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


> Har Har, schon mal versucht zwei Singletrailer beim Rossmann durch die Kasse zu schieben?



Wer kauft schon bei Rossmann ein?


----------



## saturno (22. Mai 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> Wer kauft schon bei Rossmann ein?



na, seiner einer


----------



## goegolo (22. Mai 2012)

An die Männer, die noch Väter werden wollen: bei Rossmann oder anderen Drogerien gibt es Reststoffbehälter der Sicherheitsstufe 3 und anderes Zubehör für Eure Kinder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (22. Mai 2012)

Rossmann liefert doch direkt bis an die Haustür 

http://www.rossmannversand.de

Auf den 2Sitzer von TT würd ich nicht warten, von dem hat uns unser Händler schon vor über 2 Jahren erzählt, warum sollte er ausgerechnet jetzt kommen? Vor allem hat er den entscheidenden Nachteil aller 2rädrigen Anhänger, für viele Wege ungeeignet zu sein.

2 ST hintereinandergehängt, das wär doch ma was


----------



## oxymoron101 (26. Mai 2012)

Das Zubehör ist wirklich sehr teuer. Aber wo ein Markt ist... Aber als mein 2004 Cougar2 nach sieben Jahren mit gebrochen Hauptrahmen und Federung da stand, hat mein Fahrradhändler (dieser Choleriker) 50% Rabatt bei zweipluszwei herausgebrüllt.  Vielleicht kann man nur so mit denen Geschäfte machen.  edit. also für die Ersatzteile. Jetzt fällt mir gerade eine, dass der Cougar mal ne neue Außenhaut bräuchte... Fahr ich mal zum Händler


----------



## trolliver (1. Juni 2012)

Ich bin mit unserem einsitzigen Cougar (siehe Bewertung bei Ciao) echt nicht zufrieden. Handling top, Details (viele!) und Dichtigkeit flop. Ich würde ihn definitiv nicht wieder kaufen. Und das ärgert mich vor allem wegen der verlangten Preise.

Ein Modell, das viel kostet, schon einige Zeit am Markt ist und jährlich deutlich teurer wird, darf gern im Gegenzug mit gutem Kundenservice und stetiger Produktverbesserung glänzen. Das hat man bei Chariot schlichtweg nicht nötig.

Ich freue mich schon, wenn wir ihn wieder verkaufen...

Den Singletrailer sehe ich hier und heute zum ersten Mal. Lachen musste ich bei der Werbung für das Fahren "im schwersten Gelände"... möchte ich sehen: >30% Gefälle, Schotter, Wurzeln, nass, eng, kurvig... und Junior hinten drin.


----------



## trifi70 (1. Juni 2012)

Man sollte realistisch bleiben, sicher ist der ST kein Hänger für reinen Downhill. Frag mich aber, warum das ne Einschränkung sein sollte. Wir zumindest hätten da kein Bedarf dran. Werbung hin oder her. Zudem, mit Kind wiegt das Teil 20 oder auch 30kg, man muss den Berg ja auch erstmal nauf 

Wir haben ST und Burley parallel im Einsatz und können somit gut vergleichen: der Unterschied beim Fahren ist wie Tag und Nacht, fürs Gelände ist der ST im Markt momentan konkurrenzlos


----------



## goegolo (29. Juni 2012)

Eigene Produktverbesserung:


----------

